# Ideas for Mounting a Vise



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen 2" receiver mounts for vices. A bit low but it works. 
I can't think of a good place to permanently mount a vice in a van.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> What would be a good way to mount a portable vise to use in a service van?
> 
> I've seen some mounted on the rear bumper on service trucks but that wouldn't work so well on a van.
> 
> Any of you guys that work out of a van have any kind of setup for a vise?


Do it just like a GPS and suction cup mount it to the windshield :thumbup:


----------



## Bindi (Aug 13, 2012)

a hinge on the step of the tailgate, so it folds out of the way of the doors?

On an old gooseneck for the towbar would be the easiest to remove, and it will have the durability to take a beating.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Do it just like a GPS and suction cup mount it to the windshield :thumbup:


No room, I already have my welder suction cupped to the windshield!:laughing:


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Mount one for the receiver hitch. Have an offset made to raise it to whatever height you need it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I also agree with the hitch-mounted vice idea.

You could even get fancy and make the upright out of telescoping tubing. BAM! Adjustable height vice!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I mounted this cheapo portable to the shelf bracing and bolted it on. Use it once in a while for odd shaped items.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

American Van has one that slides out the rear of your truck/van, tucked neatly next to your shelving...looking to get one myself.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I have a receiver mounted vice I made for my KUV service van. I found one of those 90* brackets that fit into the receiver, used on pickups to haul long items, and cut it so the vice is about waist high. It breaks down into a few pieces and the vise is stored out of the weather. I used hitch pins to hold it together, drilled and tapped 1/2" holes near the hitch pin holes to use a bolt for a "set screw", and when together it is solid. I will see if I can get some pics posted tomorrow.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Big John said:


> I also agree with the hitch-mounted vice idea.


Like this?


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

No, hitch comes out a little, 90* straight up to the vice. You can have whatever height you need made.

Like this. Actually they sell it, but I you could get it made for your specific needs local, I'm sure http://www.americanvan.com/hitch-vise-mount.html


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

How about this?
http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-Tripod-Vise-Stand/


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking of the style _thoenew_ posted, only with a telescoping vertical tube, because the version in the picture looks too low.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

American Van has this:

http://www.americanvan.com/slide-out-vise-mount-2.html

Personally, I use this:

http://tritontools.com/Product/330105


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I use this


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Zog knows whats up :thumbup::laughing:

If I can't cut it free hand with a grinder, sawzall, bandsaw or hold it with a couple channellocks or pipe wrenches I'm bringing one of our trailers with a welding table and vise or using one of the guys service truck bumper vises. Although my vise requirements are probably tougher then most.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

> Amish Electrician said:
> 
> 
> > American Van has this:
> ...


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Here is the one I put together. The back doors even open when it's mounted. Breaks down into 3 pieces.


----------

